# monitor for ps3



## darksider (Oct 19, 2011)

hi im going to buy a monitor to connect to my ps3 my max budget is 10k plz suggest


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 19, 2011)

BenQ G2220HD


----------



## darksider (Oct 19, 2011)

how are dell monitors as dell has good after sales service



d6bmg said:


> BenQ G2220HD



it doesnt come with a hdmi port looking for monitor with hdmi


----------



## Sarath (Oct 19, 2011)

You do realise there is no audio option if you go with a monitor with a few exceptions,


----------



## darksider (Oct 19, 2011)

yes ill be connecting the monitor with hdmi and for audio ill use speakers


----------



## Sarath (Oct 19, 2011)

How will you connect the speakers?


----------



## ArjunKiller (Oct 19, 2011)

Dude, you won't get any audio if you use a computer monitor lolzz. You need atleast 32 inches TV for 1080p to enjoy PS3.


----------



## asingh (Oct 19, 2011)

If the monitor does not have an HDMI input along with speaker, the PS3 bundle comes with an AV Multi Out cable. It has the *standard yellow/white/red for audio + video channels (composite)*. I just checked my PS3 and the cable is in there.

It looks like this. 
*i1094.photobucket.com/albums/i450/anilasingh1977/PS3_8_OtherCablesConnect.gif


----------



## Sarath (Oct 19, 2011)

Can HDMI and AV cable both be used simultaneously? I guess not


----------



## joy.das.jd (Oct 21, 2011)

Yes HDMi and AV cable can both be used simultaneously. I myself use similar configuration. My PS3 is hooked to dell U2311H via a HDMI to DVI cable. For the sudio part I use the AV cable and l have connected the same to my logitech Z506 using the white and red connectors. The video cable (yellow cable) is not being used.

And everything works just fine.


----------



## Sarath (Oct 22, 2011)

Hmm...thanks for that info. Was waiting for a confirmation on that.


----------



## darksider (Oct 22, 2011)

joy.das.jd said:


> Yes HDMi and AV cable can both be used simultaneously. I myself use similar configuration. My PS3 is hooked to dell U2311H via a HDMI to DVI cable. For the sudio part I use the AV cable and l have connected the same to my logitech Z506 using the white and red connectors. The video cable (yellow cable) is not being used.
> 
> And everything works just fine.



have you connected the AV cable directly to ur speakers or are u using some adapter to do it


----------



## Sarath (Oct 22, 2011)

The speakers have inputs for them so no need of an adapter. But if they don't then you will need an adapter. 

in this case he has connected them directly


----------



## joy.das.jd (Oct 24, 2011)

Yes. My speakers have RCA inputs and i have connected to them. But if your speakers have only 3.5 mm as input, then you will require a RCA to 3.5 mm adapter.


----------



## newway01 (Nov 7, 2011)

PS3 has something like optical out for True HD Audio, rite? I guess some 5.1 computer speakers comes with optical out..


----------

